# Howa Rifles



## garyb (Nov 22, 2011)

Dose anybody own or know someone who owns a HOWA rifle? I'm looking at getting the 1500 Hogue in the 6.5x55 cal. I've read some articles on these guns and they seem to be good, but I'm looking for pros and cons from people who have used them ect


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I have two of them. One in .243 and one in .204. I like both very much. The action is solid. The stocks fits me well. I like the rubberized coating on the stock. It's not a heavy gun but it's not light either. The guns shoot as well as I can.

If I had to point out a con... I'd say mine do not shoot well hot. After a few rounds the barrel needs to cool back down. I figured this out while testing loads. I don't find this a con but, some folks might.


----------



## garyb (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks guy's the problem I'm having is trying to find the walnut stock version so I can look at it and get the feel of it. Right now I can only find the black or green synthetic stock. I have looked at replacement oak stock's for $99.00 so that might be an option buy syn and replace it if I get tired of it and bed and float it while I'm doing it


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I have a Weatherby Vanguard Howa) in .30-06 caliber and no complaints. I've transformed the ugly green synthetic stock with a camo paint job and it looks custom now. It is very light and compact and makes for a great carry gun afield. If I could keep only one gun, this would be it.


----------



## garyb (Nov 22, 2011)

Just to let you guy's know, I have gotten more replies and better information from this site compared to another site i'm also on. with that being said now I know that this site and the members are just what hunting and sportsmanship is all about, helping others with your experience's good and bad and knowledge of products

Thank's

Gary


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

There's some good folks on here, that's for sure.


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

Only con I have with Howa is my wife's .223. It would eject factory shells just fine, but not my reloads. I tried several different mfgrs cases and all the same. The gun wouldn't extract em. Took it to a local shop and they found that the extractor spring was smashed. It was also too light for the application. Replaced the spring. I also figured out that I wasn't sizing the cases quite enough which made things worse. It's all good now. Howa rifles chamered in .223 have quite short chambers, and seriously long throats. Neither my wife's or my sons Howa .223 will allow seating 40gr bullets or 50gr TNT' to touch the lands. Not enought bullet left in the case to hold on to. And some bullets that will touch, or be close, wind up being too long for the mag. It's a small inconvenience, but not bad. Both guns shoot pretty darn good for being untouched.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Varmintnv said:


> Only con I have with Howa is my wife's .223. It would eject factory shells just fine, but not my reloads. I tried several different mfgrs cases and all the same. The gun wouldn't extract em. Took it to a local shop and they found that the extractor spring was smashed. It was also too light for the application. Replaced the spring. I also figured out that I wasn't sizing the cases quite enough which made things worse. It's all good now. Howa rifles chamered in .223 have quite short chambers, and seriously long throats. Neither my wife's or my sons Howa .223 will allow seating 40gr bullets or 50gr TNT' to touch the lands. Not enought bullet left in the case to hold on to. And some bullets that will touch, or be close, wind up being too long for the mag. It's a small inconvenience, but not bad. Both guns shoot pretty darn good for being untouched.


 Good to know, thanks for sharing.


----------



## sportyg (Jul 6, 2014)

I have a S&W 7mm, I picked up back in the late 70s, It has a Howa barrel on it. I have no complaints it still shoots where I aim it, and recoil seems light for a 7mm. It is a little heavy as compared to todays rifles but has a walnut stock.


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

I believe Howa made the S&W actions as well!!


----------



## sportyg (Jul 6, 2014)

You believe correct Varmintnv, and mine still shoots great after all these years.


----------



## garyb (Nov 22, 2011)

I am having a rough time locating a HOWA in the 6.5x55 all the local dealers are having trouble getting them, so I check with the local Beretta dealer for a TIKKA and I just missed their order of 24, that are all spoken for so I am first on the list for a new TIKKA T3 Hunter when the next shipment comes in. Hopefully spring or summer


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

The Tikka's are also fine rifles. My dad has the wood stock T3 in .243, and my son has a T3 Lite. Butter smooth actions and both will shoot 5/8" or better for 3 shots.

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!


----------



## Tang (Oct 24, 2012)

I have a Howa 1500 in .243 and .223. I like them both very much.

The only con is the triggers have creep. For $110 (eBay) you can get a Timney trigger that is awesome. The only other thing I had to add was a 1 inch cheek rest on the stock.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That 6.5x55 caliber is a good one for deer and very much unappreciated in the U.S. I loaded some 85-grain Sierra bullets and even took a few woodchucks with my old Swedish Mauser, which has been sporterized from the military version.


----------



## mkuehn37 (Feb 22, 2015)

Love my howa!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum mkuehn37 !


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Howabunga!


----------



## mkuehn37 (Feb 22, 2015)

Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I am about ready to get something different. I seriously ogled the Howa Kryptek Gameking as a predator hunting rifle. I just couldn't decide which caliber to go with. I love the black style camo, and think it would be great in the field. You can buy just the rifle, or a rifle and scope package, or a full dip (rifle and scope). So what would you guys opt for in caliber?

http://legacysports.com/hogue-kryptek-rifles

I think the Kryptek would look great with the extended magazine "Ammo boost". I also see they started offering the "Yote" which is doused in a coyote fur looking camo. So, your thoughts. Which camo? Which caliber? Check calibers on the above link and ogle Howa rifles below! Mmmmm. Oooooo. Awwww.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

As far as choosing one of those, it would be difficult; they are all sweet! I guess it all depends on your personal desire for a certain caliber or stock finish.

My little Weatherby Vanguard (Howa) (pictured) has been a favorite of mine for some time in the deer woods in .30-06 caliber and with the 1.5x 5 Leupold Vari X III, that's all it's designed for.

It's very lightweight, good trigger, and more than accurate enough within ethical range of whitetails in Michigan.

A great mountain rifle but I wouldn't shoot bullets heavier than 180-grain, because of the thumping I'd take. I have other .30 calibers better suited to heavy bullets such as a Browning BAR, which is quite manageable but obviously larger.

I like the stock options today but never liked the drab factory green synthetic stock. So, I did a camo job finished with some matte clear and now it's suits my aesthetic nerve.

I think they are guns that give a good bang for the buck without breaking the bank. Very serviceable users.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I want one of these

http://www.legacysports.com/classic-laminate-varminter


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice looking rifles.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

I have been eye balling a howa 308 and I want the 10 round mag with heavy bull barrel. I like the mossberg mvp however I do not like the flash hider, I don't like it on anything so I do believe Howa will be where it's at for me, at least until I can get my puppy petters on a new Nosler 28!!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Those new Nosler calibers are hot. Are other manufactures, such as Howa, producing them now?


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

As far as I know, no. You have to preorder a rifle from Nosler in 28 Nosler and don't expect it until November of his year. I do believe the 26 is shipping though and that is a bad SOB as well but I got my heart set on the 28. I do hope others chamber the rifle because 1800 is a bunch!!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm sure others will get in line. But, for now, Nosler's got the corner on the market. If you want the latest and greatest, you gotta pay up - now.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

I've had good reports from the Howa's that have left my shop. If there were some knocks on them it would be the dipping is less than great and the mounts that come with the kits are a pain to mount. You can do it but there is no good way to check alignment/lap if need be. Trigger seams to be pretty decent for a factory gun, but the factory stock has more flex than I would like. All in all a good alternative to a 700 or savage rifle at a very similar price point with more cool factor.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

The Hogue stock that comes on the rifle does have some flex to it. I really like the fit and feel of the stock though. If Howa would have opted for the fully beded version, I would have paid the extra. I have been considering buying a howa varminter action and a B & C Medalist stock. Wife says I gotta pay taxes instead though. So project on hold.


----------

